# WTB saddle recommendations...



## skinnedshin (Feb 1, 2012)

My wife just got a new bike and it came with a WTB Volt Race saddle. It's not working out so well. Looking for a list of possible WTB saddles to try since the LBS has a wall full of WTB test saddles. Thanks!


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

I don't currently have a WTB, but liked them when I did. I would try one of the mid-width ones instead of the narrow one she has now. Maybe the Deva or Laser V (just from browsing their website). I have noticed that the width can also be a bit deceiving; if the shape of the rear of a saddle drops off from the centerline (as opposed to being flatter), it is more like riding a narrower saddle.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 16, 2009)

if the LBS has a way to measure the sitbones (ie the Specialized sitbone foam thing..)... measure the spacing of the sitbones and get a saddle accordingly. Chances are the sitbones are wider than what your wife is expecting


----------



## Call_me_Tom (May 26, 2008)

Try the SpeedShe

WTB » Products - Saddles - Recreation - Speed She » WTB


----------



## skinnedshin (Feb 1, 2012)

Thanks. Started this post before taking a real close look at WTB's site. They only have a few WSD designs, but she doesn't have to have WSD if there are others that might be good too. Right now we are looking to check out the Deva.


----------



## LaBelle23 (Jun 9, 2010)

There is a front page thread already here about saddles - 'disowning my damelsfly' -- check it out


----------



## tednugent (Apr 16, 2009)

...why limit only to WTB saddles?

I had a laser team IS... which broke and WTB didn't respond to any warranty calls, so I went back to my stock specialized saddle...


----------



## Katy/Snaks (Jan 16, 2012)

Good luck finding a saddle that works in a specific brand (and I mean that sincerely). You might need to look at other brands/ in other shops. I spent a lot of time and went through a lot of brands on my search for the perfect saddle. I definitely second the comment about getting a fit. (I might have saved myself some time had I been fit.) You can get a lot closer to a good fit by measuring the sit bones and the width of the saddle.

Personally, the Fizik Vesta is my saddle soul mate. As a bonus, most shops that sell Fizik will have test saddles to try out for a while. Not sure if that's the case with WTB?

Good luck!


----------



## Cassafrass (Oct 17, 2010)

I had a Speed She for a year and liked it pretty well.

Just switched to a Terry Liberator Gel, and LOVE it.


----------



## skinnedshin (Feb 1, 2012)

Got a smokin' deal on a Deva at Performance Bicycle! She rode it around the block and notices the difference immediately. Too early to tell if it will be a keeper until we can get a 2 to 3 hour ride in, but so far it's much better than the Volt.


----------



## ducktape (May 21, 2007)

Figure out what width she needs to support her "sit bones" first. Them bones she can feel if she sits on a chair with her hands under her bum.
I found the stock saddles that came on a couple of bikes I've brought in the past were not wide enough to support my bones and that lead to discomfort. I"ll just say don't automatically go for the "extra gel padding womens versions" because more padding won't always help if the seat is far too wide or too narrow etc.
Luckily I didn't got through too many saddles before I found thins (Specialized Avatar Gel was close but not quite right)

Saddles that worked for me were the WTB Speed V and the WTB Laser V, the shape of those seems to be nice and they are wide enough for me.
If I was buying again I'd probably try the WTB Pure V though, it's not as expensive as the Laser V Team for example and not as heavy as the cheaper Speed V. They all have a similar width and shape which my bum seemed to be happy with.
Mind you I reckon I would take the cheapest Speed V over some super expensive and sexy looking saddle if it meant being comfortable vs not!

I did try a WTB Devo once which seemed wide enough if not borderline but was too flat and hard.(mind you it was well used too so any padding it did have was probably worn out).

You will probably find your bike shop might let you take a saddle home and try it out and repeat that process until you find the right one. Although I guess they might ask for a deposit or something.


----------



## yakyakgoose (Apr 17, 2012)

skinnedshin said:


> My wife just got a new bike and it came with a WTB Volt Race saddle. It's not working out so well. Looking for a list of possible WTB saddles to try since the LBS has a wall full of WTB test saddles. Thanks!


I just bought a bike and it has one of the wider more cushioned WTB saddles "WTB Speed V Sport SE with LoveChannel" I actually prefer the narrow ones. If is something she would like Id do a trade.


----------



## skinnedshin (Feb 1, 2012)

She's been on a couple shorter rides with extended uphill sit down climbs and she says she loves the Deva so hopefully we nailed it.


----------



## skinnedshin (Feb 1, 2012)

yakyakgoose said:


> I just bought a bike and it has one of the wider more cushioned WTB saddles "WTB Speed V Sport SE with LoveChannel" I actually prefer the narrow ones. If is something she would like Id do a trade.


Hi yakyakgoose,

Sent ya a PM. Thanks.


----------



## megannicole (Jan 9, 2010)

WTB Deva all the way!


----------



## 2WheelinChipmunk (Nov 3, 2009)

WTB Rocket V for me. I have it on 3 of my mtn bikes. Always comfy on the all important girly bits! Recently I changed the saddle on my road bike to the Volt....the jury still out on that one.


----------

